

Nokia: Elop's Burning Platform Memo [2011] - tosh
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/02/09/full-text-nokia-ceo-stephen-elops-burning-platform-memo/

======
tosh
"Our competitors aren’t taking our market share with devices; they are taking
our market share with an entire ecosystem. This means we’re going to have to
decide how we either build, catalyse or join an ecosystem."

